# Index for All sample exams discussions and reference materials



## Ilan

I want to index all the useful info I found on EB. It can be made sticky at the time of the exam, if you guys find it useful.

*NCEES Sample Exam Discussions:*

Morning Session:

102

104

105

106

108

109

120

121

122

124

126

127

130

134

135

138

Afternoon Session: Power Depth

505 &amp; 505

508

511 &amp; 511

516

518 &amp; 518

523

525 &amp; 525

531

532

535

536

537

*Camara Sample Exam Discussion:*

15

*Kaplan Sample Exam Disucssion*

1.1

1.22-1.26

134

4.2, 4.4, 4.16, 4.17, 4.25, 4.30, 4.38

phew.. This is what I got so far.. I am also planning to upload all the EE info I downloaded from here into one place... I think EB is very good, just trying to make it a little better.. 

Ilan.


----------



## Ilan

EE PE Materials

It has:

NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005

PE_Wikipedia - General Notes and theory for AM &amp; PM Power module

Power formula - Good summary of theorems and formulae

Power Factor Correction for dummies

slides - Good power point presentation about symmetrical components

23_opamps_2 - Basic info about OpAmps.

I also have Kaiser sample exam and solution. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Dark Knight

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## busbeepbeep

Ilan said:


> EE PE Materials


I get this error when trying to get that file. "This file is currently set to private. This error has been forwarded to MediaFire's development team."

Great work on the compilation of information. I just really hope I don't need it again.


----------



## Ilan

Made it public. Should work now...



busbeepbeep said:


> I get this error when trying to get that file. "This file is currently set to private. This error has been forwarded to MediaFire's development team."
> Great work on the compilation of information. I just really hope I don't need it again.


----------



## mudpuppy

bump.

May be a little late for this exam cycle, but I thought this very helpful index might come in handy.


----------



## adr

Here's some stuff I had in my binder:

Fourier series:

www.ece.umassd.edu/Faculty/dschmidlin/ECE202/Notes/Lesson%204.ppt

Benbo's post on Op Amp circuits:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?s=&amp;amp...t&amp;p=6593276


----------



## adr

Sorry, didn't realize op amp circuits were included in EE PE materials


----------



## mudpuppy

bump


----------



## Kuku

What's the real name of the Kaplan practice exam? I am trying to get it off of Amazon.


----------



## clemente

Kaplan Sample exam is:

Electrical &amp; Computer Engineering: PE Sample Exam, 2nd Edition

This sample exam is not similar to the ncees exam, different format. it will help to master subjects but it is way more harder. theres probably 6 parts to one question, and i beleive they all relate to each other.

i would reconmend this book after u do all 6 minute solutions, EERM practice problems and the NCEES practice exam.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I wouldn't recommend the Kaplan book at all. The questions are way harder, structured differently, and ask stuff that you will likely never encounter on the real exam. Whenever I opened the Kaplan exam or practice problem books, I got discouraged because I did not do well on those problems...but I passed the exam. I guess if you could work the Kaplan problems in your sleep, you are over-prepared for the exam, but I wouldn't recommend the books because of the blow to your self-esteem if you are adequately prepared for the exam.


----------



## Kuku

Ah yeah, that's the one with the answers shown directly after the questions. I hate that kind of format... human nature to take a peek.


----------



## Kuku

Ilan said:


> EE PE Materials
> It has:
> 
> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005
> 
> PE_Wikipedia - General Notes and theory for AM &amp; PM Power module
> 
> Power formula - Good summary of theorems and formulae
> 
> Power Factor Correction for dummies
> 
> slides - Good power point presentation about symmetrical components
> 
> 23_opamps_2 - Basic info about OpAmps.
> 
> I also have Kaiser sample exam and solution. PM me if you want it.


Do you have the answers for the 8 problems at the end of the OpAmp handout?


----------



## MDElec

On NCEES question #529, can anybody help me understand why the 480V is being divided by sqrt(3) in the solution? I understand they are subtracting the Voltage Drop from the panel voltage, but I can't figure out why the voltage is being divided by sqrt(3). I would really appreciate any help with this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robgt02

Thanks to everyone for all your help. The reference material on this site was definately a big help.


----------



## jbachoua

Ilan said:


> EE PE Materials
> It has:
> 
> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005
> 
> PE_Wikipedia - General Notes and theory for AM &amp; PM Power module
> 
> Power formula - Good summary of theorems and formulae
> 
> Power Factor Correction for dummies
> 
> slides - Good power point presentation about symmetrical components
> 
> 23_opamps_2 - Basic info about OpAmps.
> 
> I also have Kaiser sample exam and solution. PM me if you want it.


Wanna send me the Kaiser sample exam and solutions? Not sure how to PM someone...New to this...


----------



## BamaBino

Ilan said:


> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005


On Example # 22 on this NEC Handout, I don't understand part of the solution.

As stated:







The part for the 30hp motor, I think it should be = 80 amps x 2 = 160 amps

and don't follow 80 amps - 80A + (80x125%) = 180 amps

Thanks


----------



## DK PE

BamaBino said:


> Ilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005
> 
> 
> 
> On Example # 22 on this NEC Handout, I don't understand part of the solution.
> 
> As stated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part for the 30hp motor, I think it should be = 80 amps x 2 = 160 amps
> 
> and don't follow 80 amps - 80A + (80x125%) = 180 amps
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I'm not a code expert and I am sure one will come by soon, but I THINK the answer is "Conductors supplying two or more motors shall have an ampacity equal to the sum of the full load current of all the motors plus 25% of the highest rated motor in the group"

Therefore, I believe the last part should be 80 amps + (80x125%) = 80 + 80 + (0.25*80) = 180 amps, which seems to agree with the rest of the solution.


----------



## Flyer_PE

DK PE said:


> I'm not a code expert and I am sure one will come by soon, but I THINK the answer is "Conductors supplying two or more motors shall have an ampacity equal to the sum of the full load current of all the motors plus 25% of the highest rated motor in the group"
> Therefore, I believe the last part should be 80 amps + (80x125%) = 80 + 80 + (0.25*80) = 180 amps, which seems to agree with the rest of the solution.


I'd say you hit pretty close to the mark.

Article 430.24 of the 2008 NEC:



> Conductors supplyin several motors, or a motor(s) and other load(s), shall have an ampacity not less than 125 percent of the full-load current rating of the highest rated motor plus the sum of the full-load current ratings of all the other motors in the group, as determined by 430.6(A), plus the ampacity required for the other loads.


----------



## BamaBino

Thanks guys!

This message board is great.


----------



## Zaher

Ilan said:


> EE PE Materials
> It has:
> 
> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005
> 
> PE_Wikipedia - General Notes and theory for AM &amp; PM Power module
> 
> Power formula - Good summary of theorems and formulae
> 
> Power Factor Correction for dummies
> 
> slides - Good power point presentation about symmetrical components
> 
> 23_opamps_2 - Basic info about OpAmps.
> 
> I also have Kaiser sample exam and solution. PM me if you want it.



Hi,

Would you please email me Kaiser exam and solution at [email protected] Thank you so much.


----------



## dmann921

Zaher said:


> Ilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> EE PE Materials
> It has:
> 
> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005
> 
> PE_Wikipedia - General Notes and theory for AM &amp; PM Power module
> 
> Power formula - Good summary of theorems and formulae
> 
> Power Factor Correction for dummies
> 
> slides - Good power point presentation about symmetrical components
> 
> 23_opamps_2 - Basic info about OpAmps.
> 
> I also have Kaiser sample exam and solution. PM me if you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Would you please email me Kaiser exam and solution at [email protected] Thank you so much.
Click to expand...

If anyone has the sample exam and solutions, please email it to dmann921 @ gmail.com. Thanks!


----------



## phatman492

dmann921 said:


> Zaher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilan said:
> 
> 
> 
> EE PE Materials
> It has:
> 
> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005
> 
> PE_Wikipedia - General Notes and theory for AM &amp; PM Power module
> 
> Power formula - Good summary of theorems and formulae
> 
> Power Factor Correction for dummies
> 
> slides - Good power point presentation about symmetrical components
> 
> 23_opamps_2 - Basic info about OpAmps.
> 
> I also have Kaiser sample exam and solution. PM me if you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Would you please email me Kaiser exam and solution at [email protected] Thank you so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone has the sample exam and solutions, please email it to dmann921 @ gmail.com. Thanks!
Click to expand...

I would like the Kaiser sample exam and solutions [email protected]


----------



## EEVA PE

I would like the Kaiser sample exam and solutions also...... [email protected]


----------



## knd107

Me too

I would like the Kaiser sample exam and solutions also...... [email protected]


----------



## luckyboy886

I would like the Kaiser sample exam and solutions also...... [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## saberger_vt

Ilan said:


> EE PE Materials
> 
> It has:
> 
> NEC Handout - Good sample problems and solutions based on NEC 2005
> 
> PE_Wikipedia - General Notes and theory for AM &amp; PM Power module
> 
> Power formula - Good summary of theorems and formulae
> 
> Power Factor Correction for dummies
> 
> slides - Good power point presentation about symmetrical components
> 
> 23_opamps_2 - Basic info about OpAmps.
> 
> I also have Kaiser sample exam and solution. PM me if you want it.


If you could, please email Kaiser sample exam and solutions to [email protected].

Thank you!


----------



## alex63

Could you please email Kaiser sample exam and solutions to [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Gaussy

Any chance someone has a copy of that Kaplan sample exam and solutions? If so, please send along to saccamano $AT$ gmail $DOT$ com


----------



## marwan

Hi Zaher,

Would you please email me Kaiser exam and solution at [email protected].

Thank you so much.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE

I think no one have the sample exam anymore

(null)


----------



## nmh0408

Hi Guys,

Anyone has Kaiser sample exam and solutions? Please email to [email protected]

Thank You.


----------



## afacemire

http://klkaiser.com

Check out his new website. Everything is available there.


----------



## sid

not much on the klkaiser.com website. really doesn't help


----------



## ruffryder

You have to create an account then log in to the klkaiser website


----------



## power62

Comlex Imaginary #2 Problem 79, calculating base current Ib = MVA/kV, they did not use factor Sq. root 3. so Ib should be = MVA/(kv X Sq. root 3)????


----------



## pbo064

What practice exam does this go with? I recently purchased this practice set from NCEES, and it doesn't seem to match.

https://app.ncees.org/study_materials/?exam=PE&amp;product=1S


----------



## Flyer_PE

The NCEES practice exams were updated in 2009 or so to reflect a change to the design of the exam. This thread/index was started with the pre-'09 book.

The following is true for the "Power" book. I'm not sure if it holds for the other two disciplines.

In the current book, the 100 series questions are the same as the 500 series questions from the old book. Example New book question #135 should be a match for question #535 in the old book.

The 500 series questions in the newer book are all new and have no equivalent in the old book.

If you are looking to see if a 100 series question has been answered in the new book, look for both 1xx and 5xx and you may find what you are looking for. If it's a 500 series question you are looking for, pay attention to the date when the thread was started.


----------



## pbo064

Has anybody worked 140 in the post-2009 book (540 in the old book). And can explain the solution ot the setpoint of relay CV problem?

I though it was a current transformer and you would be finding the decimal value on the wye side that would correspond to 5v on the setpoint. So 5(1/120)=0.0416. But there answer is V(ng)=(120*5)/1000. Where does this 1000 come from? And why is this the answer?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fetaker

Hello,

Would you please email me Kaiser exam and solution at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## MyBeardAndMe

Are op amp questions fair game on the Power PE, or would it be highly unlikely?
I have't seen one practice question yet on op amps (NCEES, Complex Imaginary, Spin Up, or Graffeo).


----------



## zm83

I highly doubt there will be an op amp problem. That would fall more towards electronics. If they throw one in I will be thrown off I an taking my college circuit analysis book to the exam and it does cover some op amps


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Ilan said:


> I want to index all the useful info I found on EB. It can be made sticky at the time of the exam, if you guys find it useful.
> 
> *NCEES Sample Exam Discussions:*
> 
> Morning Session:
> 
> 102
> 
> 104
> 
> 105
> 
> 106
> 
> 108
> 
> 109
> 
> 120
> 
> 121
> 
> 122
> 
> 124
> 
> 126
> 
> 127
> 
> 130
> 
> 134
> 
> 135
> 
> 138
> 
> Afternoon Session: Power Depth
> 
> 505 &amp; 505
> 
> 508
> 
> 511 &amp; 511
> 
> 516
> 
> 518 &amp; 518
> 
> 523
> 
> 525 &amp; 525
> 
> 531
> 
> 532
> 
> 535
> 
> 536
> 
> 537
> 
> *Camara Sample Exam Discussion:*
> 
> 15
> 
> *Kaplan Sample Exam Disucssion*
> 
> 1.1
> 
> 1.22-1.26
> 
> 134
> 
> 4.2, 4.4, 4.16, 4.17, 4.25, 4.30, 4.38
> 
> phew.. This is what I got so far.. I am also planning to upload all the EE info I downloaded from here into one place... I think EB is very good, just trying to make it a little better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilan.


Perfectly fine to post questions from the NCEES sample exam. In fact there's a pinned post covering that very topic. In fact I've attached that particular post. Good luck!


----------

